# Blue and Black....This is better then crack!



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

BLACK TIGER MAXIMA CLAM - $279

(SOLD)


















BLUE CESPITULARIA - ORA ORIGINAL!!!! - $99 (Limit 1 per customer, pick up only)


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

BIGSHOW said:


> BLUE CESPITULARIA - ORA ORIGINAL!!!! - $99 (Limit 1 per customer, pick up only)
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> hahaha you know who's been looking for this


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> hahaha you know who's been looking for this


Everyone


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow that clam is a beauty!!!


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

nice! looks like ORA stock  good score, my man!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Patwa said:


> nice! looks like ORA stock  good score, my man!


100% bro


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

WiseGuyAquatics said:


> Wow that clam is a beauty!!!


Sure is... Making me miss the ones i had years ago..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Knew that was not going to take long to sell LOL!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Patwa said:


> nice! looks like ORA stock  good score, my man!


Unless it's on an ORA plug, it's tough to say. Either way, looks like a real cespitularia


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone driving out in the next few days or next week let me know, we can split the gas...


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I seen the box and stickers from ORA. Real deal and a beaut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> Unless it's on an ORA plug, it's tough to say. Either way, looks like a real cespitularia


Its the real deal, you can come take a look and varify for yourself. I also have the purple vargas as well.










Another photo of a True blue.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

sent you an email.
Fesso, if you want to drive up, I'll split the gas with you...
Just let me know


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Only if they are cheaper, then they will be gone in no time


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

notclear said:


> Only if they are cheaper, then they will be gone in no time


Sorry Albert but the price of $99 is very fair. With the exchange rate, permits and time committed I cannot go any lower.

They will sell out, I have a limited supply

Cheers


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought a purple xenia before and it died in my tank within days. So very afraid to get another one with high price tag. I hope I can get it on next generation though.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

notclear said:


> I bought a purple xenia before and it died in my tank within days. So very afraid to get another one with high price tag. I hope I can get it on next generation though.


No worries. I am sure a couple people here will have some nice frags in no time.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

notclear said:


> I bought a purple xenia before and it died in my tank within days. So very afraid to get another one with high price tag. I hope I can get it on next generation though.


Your water too clean ? They love dirty... little bit high po4 no3


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

yeah, Big Show has the real deal...hurry, people...get it while it's hot 

and yeah purple cesp loves dirtier water; blue sparkling cesp has needs similar to SPS (ie. cleaner water)


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Patwa said:


> blue sparkling cesp has needs similar to SPS (ie. cleaner water)


Good to know. May be my tank is good for it after all.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Corals and Clams on the website..


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

A few more Blue Cesp. available. These are huge frags! you could frag a bunch of times and share with fellow reefers. No need to worry about "colouring up" this is the real deal, from ORA already coloured.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Made the trip out to Dave's place again today and of course it was well worth it.

Thanks!


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Made the trip out to Dave's place again today and of course it was well worth it.
> 
> Thanks!


Did you get a blue?


----------

